# Spain-a modest proposal



## Jimster (Sep 17, 2009)

Since Spain has probably more timeshares than any country in Europe and since they are mainly concentrated together on the coast, it is logical that we have lots of posts about that area.  Perhaps it makes sense to have a sticky at the top of this section which is devoted to Spain with subtitles like "Driving in Spain"; "What to see and do in Spain" and Flights to Spain.  That might give questioners quicker and more complete answers to their questions.


----------



## hibbeln (Sep 18, 2009)

Brilliant!


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 18, 2009)

Great idea! Perhaps with a link to a map with driving times/mileages as many US based folks are clueless about transportation options outside USA.
http://www.viamichelin.com/viamichelin/int/tpl/hme/MaHomePage.htm
A link to BBC's online language courses might be helpful, too.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/languages/spanish/

Here's a couple of starters.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Cotswolder (Sep 19, 2009)

Quite happy to make a 'Sticky' but hope everyone who finds anything interesting will post to it


----------



## espnlola@msn.com (Feb 10, 2010)

:: 





Jimster said:


> Since Spain has probably more timeshares than any country in Europe and since they are mainly concentrated together on the coast, it is logical that we have lots of posts about that area.  Perhaps it makes sense to have a sticky at the top of this section which is devoted to Spain with subtitles like "Driving in Spain"; "What to see and do in Spain" and Flights to Spain.  That might give questioners quicker and more complete answers to their questions.



 It is very sad that this resorts are only on the coast. I leave in Fla.
and can go to the beach anytime, so when I go to Spain I like to see other province like Galicia, Castilla la vieja and the wonderfull places near Barcelona, Segovia etc. etc. I wish that RCI would have more places on the north and middle of Spain.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 10, 2010)

*barcelona*

Barcelona is still on the coast and there are a few there.  There are others in Spain too but most are along the coast.


----------



## Keitht (Feb 11, 2010)

Spanish resorts have been built mainly with European visitors in mind.  As those of us in northern Europe dream of lazy days on the beach in the sun the resorts are there to answer that need.  There are some away from the beach / coast but comparatively few in number.


----------

